# E - BOSS VAPE KIT



## SparkySA

This kit was purchased from Vape King Krugersdorp

First impression: bag is smaller than on the advert, it's heavy and feels properly stitched together

Tools included:
1 x Long nose pliers (toothed)
1 x angled cutter
1 x plastic & ceramic tweezer
1 x stainless steel tweezer
1 x small Phillips screw driver
1 x small flat screwdriver
1 x steel brush
1 x coiling tool
1 x hex multi tool
1 coil measuring tool
1 x expandable scissors


Let's start with the bag:

It has multiple nifty partitions that has space for batteries, coil wire, cotton bag, seals and screws, charging cables and a little foldable blanket that you can do a pit stop on.

I personally like the bag.

The tools

At first glance the tools look and feel cheap, the long nose pliers should be toothless not to damage the coils when you build them, out of all the tools in the kit only 3 stands out as something that would last me more than 3 months of use

The scissors and the 2 screwdrivers


Final verdict

Would i recommend this, well I am in two minds about this the bag is awesome it's compact, it feels durable but the tools did not impress at all, I would recommend this tool set for a beginner that just started out wicking and it has all the tools to do just that, do I think it is worth the price for the handy little carry bag and for the special price I got it YES... I have bought a smaller kit close to the current price and with the nifty bag that is included in this I am sad this wasn't my first purchase

Hope you liked my first review ever, be brutal be kind, this is only an opinion

3 out of 5 spark plugs

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SparkySA



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SparkySA



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SparkySA



Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Jy gaan met dun sagte draadjies werk nie jou kar se spark plugs change nie, so geen rede hoekom iets gaan breek

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Jy gaan met dun sagte draadjies werk nie jou kar se spark plugs change nie, so geen rede hoekom iets gaan breek


Presies soos jy sê "DUN SAGTE DRAADJIES" die tande op die lang bek tanggetjie beskadig die draadjies veral as jy Clapton wire gebruik

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

SparkySA said:


> Presies soos jy sê "DUN SAGTE DRAADJIES" die tande op die lang bek tanggetjie beskadig die draadjies veral as jy Clapton wire gebruik


Then I must be a noob vaper or have easy build attys. Never had to use longnose pliers, only the pliers to cut the legs after it is screwed in place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Arthster

SparkySA said:


> This kit was purchased from Vape King Krugersdorp
> 
> First impression: bag is smaller than on the advert, it's heavy and feels properly stitched together
> 
> Tools included:
> 1 x Long nose pliers (toothed)
> 1 x angled cutter
> 1 x plastic & ceramic tweezer
> 1 x stainless steel tweezer
> 1 x small Phillips screw driver
> 1 x small flat screwdriver
> 1 x steel brush
> 1 x coiling tool
> 1 x hex multi tool
> 1 coil measuring tool
> 1 x expandable scissors
> 
> 
> Let's start with the bag:
> 
> It has multiple nifty partitions that has space for batteries, coil wire, cotton bag, seals and screws, charging cables and a little foldable blanket that you can do a pit stop on.
> 
> I personally like the bag.
> 
> The tools
> 
> At first glance the tools look and feel cheap, the long nose pliers should be toothless not to damage the coils when you build them, out of all the tools in the kit only 3 stands out as something that would last me more than 3 months of use
> 
> The scissors and the 2 screwdrivers
> 
> 
> Final verdict
> 
> Would i recommend this, well I am in two minds about this the bag is awesome it's compact, it feels durable but the tools did not impress at all, I would recommend this tool set for a beginner that just started out wicking and it has all the tools to do just that, do I think it is worth the price for the handy little carry bag and for the special price I got it YES... I have bought a smaller kit close to the current price and with the nifty bag that is included in this I am sad this wasn't my first purchase
> 
> Hope you liked my first review ever, be brutal be kind, this is only an opinion
> 
> 3 out of 5 spark plugs




Nice first review. decent details and opinions. 

as for the tools, they look pretty much the same as the coil master tools. The bag actually seems like an ideal travel bag.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SparkySA

Long nose pliers


----------



## SparkySA

Angled pricision cutter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA

SparkySA said:


> Long nose pliers
> View attachment 176939
> View attachment 176939


When making your own coils from strands of wires you do not want toothies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Yip those are spot on the same as the coil master tools. BTW I have snipped some pretty thick gauge wire with those snips. Usually when I hookup a transmitter in the house I use my coil kit to connect to the power supply.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

I’m not really understanding your issue with the pliers. I have never used pliers to make coils from wire spools, including premade Clapton wire. Finger tension has worked fine. 

If you referring to holding wire ends while making exotic coils using a drill, Daedalus etc, the ends are trimmed anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Then I must be a noob vaper or have easy build attys. Never had to use longnose pliers, only the pliers to cut the legs after it is screwed in place



I have to agree. In the 5 years I've been building/working with coils and wire, I never had to use long nose pliers except for gripping the wire to straighten it, but the little bit you grip will be cut off anyway and discarded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I think it comes down to how you build your coils and how you finish of. 

I personally don't have the time to make my own clapton wire so I buy the premade spools. There are people that prefer to make their own. I have also seen guys that runs the clapton through a drill to "Flatten" the outer winding using long nose pliers. the idea is that if you don't have the round loop then you get less spit back. 

The big thing with a review is that you need to look at it as the reviewers opinions and his individual requirement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Arthster said:


> I think it comes down to how you build your coils and how you finish of.
> 
> I personally don't have the time to make my own clapton wire so I buy the premade spools. There are people that prefer to make their own. I have also seen guys that runs the clapton through a drill to "Flatten" the outer winding using long nose pliers. the idea is that if you don't have the round loop then you get less spit back.
> 
> 
> The big thing with a review is that you need to look at it as the reviewers opinions and his individual requirement.


But its a atty building kit, not a make your own fused aliens kit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> But its a atty building kit, not a make your own fused aliens kit?


That is also my point, why include it, there is a coiling tool and a long nose pliers I think the idea was to add those for beginner coiling guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA

SparkySA said:


> View attachment 176932


If you look at his Pic bottom right is a cylindrical tool that is a coiling tool it has slits to grip the wire when you build your own coils,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And maybe we should mention it cost R313.50. That is not a bad haul for that price. Really decent wick scissors cost more than that whole kit and bag!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

